
Startup Opportunity: the Activity Platform - getp
http://dominiek.com/articles/2008/3/20/startup-opportunity-the-activity-platform
======
getp
I agree very much on the filtering aspect of the stream. For instance, I have
a problem with my RSS feeds: there's just too many of them and it takes a long
time to check them all. Of course, you could go all Zenhabits here, but in the
end, people are lazy. If you can somehow rank/filter the incoming info, you're
on to something. Unfortunately, that's also the hard part, because just
filtering by keywords (like feedrinser) is a quite crude solution, and you
could easily miss out on interesting stuff.

